# Reparaturschalter vor oder nach dem Umrichter?



## Paule (5 April 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin gerade am hinterfragen meiner Vorgehensweise und darum würde ich gerne Eure Meinung hören:
Setzt Ihr den Reparaturschalter vor oder nach dem Umrichter.
(Ein Umrichter ein Motor)


----------



## Lipperlandstern (5 April 2011)

Nach dem Umrichter in unmittelbarer Nähe zum Motor. In der Betriebsanleitung steht das der Schalter nur geschaltet werden darf wenn der Motor sich nicht dreht. 

Am am liebsten reden wir diese Schalter dem Kunden aus und bauen eine Bereichsabschaltung ein


----------



## Corosop15 (5 April 2011)

In unserem Anlagen setzen wir den (die) Sicherheitsschalter zwischen Umrichter und Antrieb.
Mit dem Sicherheitsschalter sollen die Nicht-Elektrofachkräfte (z.B. Mechaniker) sich selbst den Antrieb freischalten, um z.B. kleine Reparaturen ohne Elektrofachkraft durch führen zu können.
Bei längerfristig geplanten Reparaturarbeiten am Antrieb schalten wir jedoch den kompletten Abgang frei.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (5 April 2011)

Was ich auch schon gesehen habe:
Jeder Motor mit Harting-Stecker angeschlossen.
Finde ich ne tolle Sache. (Idiotensicher!) 
Auch beim Austausch eines Motors ist sowas Hilfreich, das kann der Schlosser dann alleine machen.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## IBFS (5 April 2011)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Jeder Motor mit Harting-Stecker angeschlossen.



So kenne ich das auch! Kein Wunder, dass Harting so lange Lieferzeiten hat. 

Frank


----------



## Nordischerjung (5 April 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> So kenne ich das auch! Kein Wunder, dass Harting so lange Lieferzeiten hat.
> 
> Frank


So machen wir das teilweise auch, aber mit ILME ohne lange Lieferzeiten


----------



## lorenz2512 (5 April 2011)

hallo,
wir rüsten auch motoren nachträglich mit hartingstecker aus, nachteil: manchmal wird ein anderer motor mit anderer leistung oder drehzahl eingebaut durch die rostklobber.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (5 April 2011)

Wenn wir Reparaturschalter oder besser Wartungsschalter einsetzen dann müssen die abschliessbar sein. Der Schlosser arbeitet ja nicht unbedingt direkt am Motor und wenn dann so eine Hohlbirne den Stecker wieder draufsteckt weil es sich halt so gehört hat der liebe Schlosser ein Problem.


----------



## Paule (5 April 2011)

Halloooo,
ich möchte an dieser Stelle noch mal auf meine Frage zurückkommen:
Reparaturschalter vor oder nach dem Umrichter?

Von steckbaren Motoren / Harting-Steckern war nie die Rede
Danke!


----------



## Blockmove (5 April 2011)

Nordischerjung schrieb:


> So machen wir das teilweise auch, aber mit ILME ohne lange Lieferzeiten



Ist zwar etwas off-topic:
Wie ist denn die Qualität in der Zwischenzeit bei Ilme?
Beim letzten Vergleich vor ein paar Jahren hat mich Ilme nicht so überzeugt.


Gruß
Dieter


----------



## MSB (5 April 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> Halloooo,
> ich möchte an dieser Stelle noch mal auf meine Frage zurückkommen:
> Reparaturschalter vor oder nach dem Umrichter?
> 
> ...



Diese Frage würde ich sehr eindeutig mit nach dem Umrichter beantworten.
Grund:
Selbst im Spannungslosen Zustand des FU's kann nach dem FU
noch mehrere Minuten lang gefährliche Gleichspannung anliegen,
was z.B. beim Motortausch der Sicherheit nicht sehr förderlich ist.
Der Rep-Schalter hat meiner Meinung nach 2 Aufgaben: Sicherer Stop + Motor Spannungslos

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## IBFS (5 April 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> Reparaturschalter vor oder nach dem Umrichter?



Wenn du nicht gerade Dezentrale Umrichter haben solltest, denn da ist
der Schalter ja oft schon "inkludiert", dann immer NACH dem Umrichter
direkt am Objekt der Tat, also Motor.

Frank


----------



## vierlagig (5 April 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> Halloooo,
> ich möchte an dieser Stelle noch mal auf meine Frage zurückkommen:
> Reparaturschalter vor oder nach dem Umrichter?
> 
> ...



war doch durch: nachm umrichter, in unmittelbare nähe des antriebs. (ausnahme würd ich hier bei MOVIMOT (u. vgl.) machen  )

[edit] bin ich sooo langsam geworden? oder lag es daran, dass ich mir nicht sicher war, ob der scheiß movimot heißt? das wird ungeklärt bleiben ... ich geh weiter schlafen [/edit]


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (5 April 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> Halloooo,
> ich möchte an dieser Stelle noch mal auf meine Frage zurückkommen:
> Reparaturschalter vor oder nach dem Umrichter?
> 
> ...



Hi Paule

Sorry, aber das war nur ein nett gemeinter hinweis, um der oft anzutreffenden Betriebsblindheit etwas gegenzuwirken... 

(Wie gesagt, ich pers. finde diese lösung besser wie Wartungsschalter)

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Paule (5 April 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> war doch durch: nachm umrichter, in unmittelbare nähe des antriebs.


Zu dem Zeitpunkt (Themenwechsel zu Harting) waren es erst zwei Meinungen


vierlagig schrieb:


> (ausnahme würd ich hier bei MOVIMOT (u. vgl.) machen  )


Was begründet die Ausnahme?


----------



## Nordischerjung (5 April 2011)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ist zwar etwas off-topic:
> Wie ist denn die Qualität in der Zwischenzeit bei Ilme?
> Beim letzten Vergleich vor ein paar Jahren hat mich Ilme nicht so überzeugt.
> 
> ...


auch noch einmal kurz OT:
Ich hab bis dato nichts schlechtes mit ILME erlebt. Funktioniert und hält alles noch


----------



## MSB (5 April 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> Was begründet die Ausnahme?


Weil du auf den Steckpfosten, mit dem der Movimot-Umrichter auf den Motor gestecke ist, keinen Reparaturschalter unterbringst ... ohne gebastel auf der SEW-Platine ...

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Paule (5 April 2011)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das war nur ein nett gemeinter hinweis, um der oft anzutreffenden Betriebsblindheit etwas gegenzuwirken...


Passt schon, Danke, aber von Steckbar halte ich nicht so viel. 

Danke für Eure Bestätigungen! 

4L's Ausnahme würde mich dennoch interessieren.


----------



## vierlagig (5 April 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> 4L's Ausnahme würde mich dennoch interessieren.



siehe MSB ... oder entwirf eine sinnvolle lösung dafür:


----------



## Paule (5 April 2011)

MSB schrieb:


> Weil du auf den Steckpfosten, mit dem der Movimot-Umrichter auf den Motor gestecke ist, keinen Reparaturschalter unterbringst ...


Ach so, wenn der Umrichter direkt auf dem Motor sitzt. 
Ja, das ist natürlich klar!


----------



## Wu Fu (6 April 2011)

Wir bauen die Reperaturschalter immer zwischen Frequenzumformer und Motor ein. Hintergrund ist der, wie weiter oben schon beschrieben, auch nach Ausschalten des FUs noch einige Minuten Spannung an den Ausgängen anliegen kann. Ich hab noch was von bis zu 5 Minuten im Kopf, denke aber, dass dies vom FU-Typ/Größe abhängt.
Solange wartet kein Schlosser und ich normalerweise auch nicht.

Der Nachteil ist, dass EMV gerechte Rep.-Schalter benötigt werden welche den Schirm durchverbinden.
Diese kostet leider mehr Zeit beim Installieren und Geld beim Kaufen.

Die Rep.-Schalter sind meistens und den Lüftungsgeräten vormontiert manchmal auch die Frequenzumformer. Ich habe erst bei einem Projekt gesehen, dass die Rep.-Schalter bereits bauseits vor den FUs eingebunden waren.
Was öfters passiert ist, dass die Reperaturschalter nicht EMV-gerecht sind oder die Rep.-Schalter ins FU-Gehäuse eingebaut werden. Das hat dann meist zur Folge, dass dies umgebaut werden muss.


----------



## MSommer (14 April 2011)

Hallo,

Meine FU-Einheiten baue ich immer direkt an den Agrregaten / Lüftungsgeräten, Pumpen auf. Die Reparaturschalter werden immer auf der FU-Einspeiseseite hauptstromseitig angeschlossen. Somit sind FU und Antrieb abgeschaltet und eine Wartung / Reparatur möglich. Am Antrieb kommt ein Warnhinweis, dass die FU-Ausgangsspannung noch ca. xx Sekunden anliegt. Danfoss z.B. hat serienmäßig diesen Reparaturschalter schon so eingebaut.

Der Nachteil eines Reparaturschalters zwischen FU- und Antrieb ist, dass oftmals ein abschalten des Reparaturschalters unter Spannung, im Betrieb zu einen FU-Störung bzw. defekt des Zwischenkreises führen kann.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Wu Fu (21 April 2011)

Habe gerade noch folgendes in einem Produkt Handbuch von Danfoss gefunden:



> Schalten am Ausgang
> Schalten am Ausgang, zwischen Motor und Frequenzumrichter, ist uneingeschränkt zulässig. Der Frequenzumrichter kann durch Schalten am Ausgang
> in keiner Weise beschädigt werden. Es können allerdings Fehlermeldungen auftreten.


 


> Die Zwischenkreiskondensatoren des Frequenzumrichters bleiben auch nach Abschalten der Netzversorgung eine gewisse Zeit geladen.
> Zum Schutz vor elektrischem Schlag ist der Frequenzumrichter vor allen Wartungsarbeiten vom Netz zu trennen. Vor Ausführung von
> Wartungs- oder Reparaturarbeiten am Frequenzumrichter ist mindestens so lange wie nachstehend angegeben zu warten.
> Spannung (V) Min. Wartezeit (in Minuten)
> ...


 
Das ganze beszeiht sich auf Frequenzumformer von Danfoss der Serie HVAC-Drives FC100

Bei diesen kann also ohne Problem der Rep-Schalter zwischen Frequenzumforme rund Motor sitzen.


----------



## MSommer (21 April 2011)

Wu Fu schrieb:


> Habe gerade noch folgendes in einem Produkt Handbuch von Danfoss gefunden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hallo,
So viel zur Theorie. Ich habe da andere Erfahrungen gemacht. Störungen (leider weiß ich nicht mehr welche) sind das mindeste, die beim schalten auftreten und die man anschließend Quittieren muss. Auch vereinzelt defekte in den Zwischenkreisen wurde mir von meinen IBN-Leuten beim schalten unter Last übermittelt. Es ist aber schon komisch, warum baut Danfoss die integrierten Netztrennschalter als Wartungsschalter auf der "Zugangsseite" ein?

Ein weiterer Punkt ist auch noch, dass wenn ich einen Reparaturschalter zwischen Motor und FU einschleife, diesen Schalter in EMV-Ausführung benötige.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Verpolt (21 April 2011)

> Es ist aber schon komisch, warum baut Danfoss die integrierten Netztrennschalter als Wartungsschalter auf der "Zugangsseite" ein?



...möglicherweise wird beim Betätigen des Schalters der FU über PE entladet.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (21 April 2011)

MSommer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> So viel zur Theorie. Ich habe da andere Erfahrungen gemacht. Störungen (leider weiß ich nicht mehr welche) sind das mindeste, die beim schalten auftreten und die man anschließend Quittieren muss. Auch vereinzelt defekte in den Zwischenkreisen wurde mir von meinen IBN-Leuten beim schalten unter Last übermittelt. Es ist aber schon komisch, warum baut Danfoss die integrierten Netztrennschalter als Wartungsschalter auf der "Zugangsseite" ein?
> 
> Ein weiterer Punkt ist auch noch, dass wenn ich einen Reparaturschalter zwischen Motor und FU einschleife, diesen Schalter in EMV-Ausführung benötige.
> ...


 
Wenn eure Experten die Antriebe umbedingt im Betrieb ausschalten wollen dann braucht ihr einen voreilenden Hilfskontakt der dem Umrichter die Freigabe wegnimmt. Wir bleiben aber bei unserer Lösung die ihr im Beitrag #2 lesen könnt. Gab auch bisher keine Probleme. 

Und EMV-fähige Schalter sind doch auch kein Problem mehr. Es gibt von einigen Herstellern Metallplatten für Kunststoffgehäuse oder man nimmt einen Einbauschalter und setzt ihn in ein Metallgehäuse.


----------



## MSommer (21 April 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Wenn eure Experten die Antriebe umbedingt im Betrieb ausschalten wollen dann braucht ihr einen voreilenden Hilfskontakt der dem Umrichter die Freigabe wegnimmt. Wir bleiben aber bei unserer Lösung die ihr im Beitrag #2 lesen könnt. Gab auch bisher keine Probleme.


Man mus hier einfach mit der Dummheit des Bedieners rechnen. Das mit dem Hilfskontakt ist auch nicht das "Gelbe vom Ei". Mit dem voreilenden Kontakt setze ich zwar die interne Freigabe zurück, aber erst einmal schalte ich doch die Last ab. Symtome bleiben das selbe. Für mich selbst ist es so, ich schalte zuerst die Anlage am Schaltschrank aus. Dann erst schalte ich den Reparaturschalter ab. Dann gibt es außer einer Wartungsmeldung keine Ausfallmeldung



Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Und EMV-fähige Schalter sind doch auch kein Problem mehr. Es gibt von einigen Herstellern Metallplatten für Kunststoffgehäuse oder man nimmt einen Einbauschalter und setzt ihn in ein Metallgehäuse.


Natürlich ist das kein Problem. Es kosten nur mehr Aufwand. 

Letztendlich gibt es "viele Wege nach Rom". 

Gruß Michael


----------



## MSB (21 April 2011)

@MSommer
Umrichter Freigabe wegnehmen = Impulssperre = freier Motorauslauf

Wenn dies voreilend geschieht ist der Umrichter minimal eher aus als die Last weg ist ...

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Markus Rupp (23 April 2011)

Wu Fu schrieb:


> Wir bauen die Reperaturschalter immer zwischen Frequenzumformer und Motor ein. Hintergrund ist der, wie weiter oben schon beschrieben, auch nach Ausschalten des FUs noch einige Minuten Spannung an den Ausgängen anliegen kann. Ich hab noch was von bis zu 5 Minuten im Kopf, denke aber, dass dies vom FU-Typ/Größe abhängt.
> Solange wartet kein Schlosser und ich normalerweise auch nicht.
> 
> Der Nachteil ist, dass EMV gerechte Rep.-Schalter benötigt werden welche den Schirm durchverbinden.
> ...



Die aussage ist zwar grundsätzlich richtig, ABER:
dies sind in aller regel EC-Motoren mit Gleichrtichtungs-Kommutatorsteuergeräten.

Die müßen vor dem sogenannten "FU" platziert werden.

Ansonsten ist der Rep-Schalter in aller Regel zwischen Umrichter und Agregrat.

Hintergrund ist hier nämlich nicht den FU vom Netz zu trennen (was macht ihr bei Doppelmotor-Lüftungsanlagen?) sondern das Agregrat selbst zu trennen.

Ich bestehe hierbei im übrigen auf absperrbare Rep-Schalter. In Verbindung mit Einweisung und Übergabeprotokoll, sowie den Wartungsanweisungen verpflichte ich den Betreiber ein gewisses Vorgehen einzuhalten und bin eigentlich ganz gut damit gefahren bisher


----------

